# Army Cadet Corps looking for help? - in Edmonton



## Pea (10 Dec 2005)

I understand there is a phone number I can call to find out about Cadet Corps in my area. However, I am wondering if anyone on here is a CI or CIC officer at a corps in Edmonton, and knows they need help. I am looking to come in and volunteer and then hopefully become a CIC officer.

If anyone has any insight, please let me know.

Thank you.


----------



## p_imbeault (10 Dec 2005)

Good luck Card, are you an ex?


----------



## Pea (10 Dec 2005)

p_imbeault said:
			
		

> Good luck Card, are you an ex?



Thanks. I was an Army Cadet until 2003, and worked my way through the program up to staff. I had a great time, and Cadets helped me become the person I am today. Now I am looking to give back to the program.


----------



## Pea (12 Jul 2006)

Just wanted to bump this one up again. I realize it is summer holidays and that the corps are stood down for the summer.

I will be starting to call some local corps come fall, but just wanted to again see if anyone on here knew of any corps looking for help. I'm looking to volunteer at an Army Cadet Corps in Edmonton.

Thanks to anyone who can assist.


----------



## rogsco (26 Jul 2006)

Probably the easiet place to start is by calling up the Area Cadet Officer (Army) at the Regional Cadet Support Unit Detachment Edmonton. They should be able to point you in the direction of any Edm area units that are short staffed. You can find email and telephone # for ACO(Army) staff at www.regions.cadets.forces.gc.ca/pra/ab-det/contacts_e.asp


----------

